# Ford GT75 Diesel Repair



## searcyfarms (Feb 15, 2016)

1st Post - looking for someone that knows about the GT75 Ford - Shibaura Diesel, not sure what kind of hydro..........but my issue is my rear axle seals are leaking do any of you have a manual of the hydro/service manual for the tractor that shows what I need to take apart or how to replace them? I called both of my local ford/new Holland dealers and none of them have any idea and didn't really seem interested in me bringing it in to do the repairs. So.......here I am!!!!

Any help would be appreciated - Thanks in advance, Robert


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #24 (axle/shaft seal) on the attached parts diagram. You will have to pull the wheel shaft case (item #3) and remove snap rings to get the axle/shaft out.

Have a look on ebay for a repair manual for a Ford GT75. A repair manual will guide you through the correct procedure.


----------



## searcyfarms (Feb 15, 2016)

holy moly whose brilliant idea was that HA - I think with the picture I can get it apart and then back together maybe just maybe - looks like I will need the inner housing seal/gasket too because the snap rings look like they are inside the housing to get to them to release the axle...........SHOOT!!!! thanks for the info, I will try to see if I can find a service manual out on ebay - unless I get lucky and someone here can shoot me a few pages of taking this rear axle apart. I am going to sell this unit once I get the leak fixed. I bought a compact Deere with FWA/4wd and a loader for yard work for my wife and I and it has a 62" belly mower. This Ford has been WONDERFUL and I have both the 48 and 60" decks for it. It has power steering too which is something my wife loves. The GT75 is truly a life long tractor if you take care of it. There isn't anything chinsey about it. It is build like a tank!!!!


----------



## searcyfarms (Feb 15, 2016)

does it look like other things will fall apart if I remove the shaft to you, my concern is when I pull out the axle things will fall down in the cast and I will be sunk


----------

